# re0 / em0 and ect, what are the differences ?



## Ronaldr (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm noticing that when I do a ifconfig on different systems it displays different settings some say re0 and some em0.

I'm wondering if there is any significant difference ?


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

Different adapters.
Try the following commands to see the difference...
man re
man em


----------



## tangram (Jul 13, 2009)

In FreeBSD the devices are name after the driver name. So re0 means that you have a RealTek 8139C+/8169/816xS/811xS/8101E PCI/PCIe Ethernet adapter. em0 means that you have a Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet adapter driver.

Have a look at each driver man page.
re(4)
em(4)


----------

